# UFO's/Aliens/Etc. - Not real, Maybe, or Real? Vote



## aviator99 (Nov 23, 2006)

This should be pretty interesting :lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

in the need proof (real life experience)


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Considering how many planets there are out there that we don't even know about, surely there is some form of life?

However, what if God only created life on Earth? On the other hand, there is one or two verses in the Bible that make me wonder if it is refering to life outside Earth, but that is an interpretation.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Real - I just know there is something out there

i dont believe they've made it to earth though


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

"Real - I just know there is something out there"

There's a lot of space out there. I am hard pressed to believe there is NOT some other lifeform somewhere.

I don't believe they've visited Earth though. That would get a "ridiculous" vote.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Well this is the big question, isn't it? The universe is huge, so even if life forms only rarely, there should be more out there somehow. Even some very intelligent life. I doubt that any of it has contacted us, though.


----------



## Debi (Dec 2, 2007)

I agree with the above. What are the chances that there *isn't* something out there?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

The problem is that the term 'UFO' is now synoymous with space aliens. I have seen plenty of things in the sky that I couldn't explain. But it simply doesn't make sense to jump to the conclusion that those things MUST have been space aliens, simply because I was unable to imagine a more 'earthly', reasonable or altogether more plausible explanation.

But of course that doesn't rule out the possibility of another planet harbouring life somewhere else in the universe. The probability of us being alone in the universe is incredibly small. I just don't think we've ever been visited.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

REAL! My friend and I have seen a UFO once, but I believed in them even before that for sure. There is A LOT of other inhabitable plants out there and like what, millions of galaxies.......so yeah, definitely. :yes

Then again I believe in a lot of things others don't. 

But I think that actually makes me like my viewpoints more, in a weird way. :stu 

To each their own! I always say.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I believe there is life out there but I am not sure about intelligent life (i.e. like humans.) There have been millions of species on Earth, yet only one is "intelligent." Why?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Sure, why not? You got loads of ******** claiming to have seen stuff in the sky and in their corn fields. I say with enough whisky you'll see just about anything, but who knows...Thats the type of question that will be truly answered when a little green ******* lands his starship in someone's backyard with a worldwide media coverage.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I definitely believe there is life on other planets. I mean the universe is so huge (infinite?), with like millions of other planets? It would just be too odd if Earth was the only place in this massive universe that inhabits any type of life.

So yeah, there must be some other form of life out there. There are probably intelligent forms of life as well, but their intelligence would possibly differ a lot from how us humans define intelligence, if that makes any sense.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

With the billions of galaxies out there, each one having millions of stars and possible planets, I would say that it might be ignorant to think that there isn't life out there.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

shyvr6 said:


> With the billions of galaxies out there, each one having millions of stars and possible planets, I would say that it might be ignorant to think that there isn't life out there.


 :agree


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Prolly the best UFO video ive seen.

Taken in Stratford, England - and as you can see - witnessed by lots of people. Write up and video included in link

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/a ... ge_id=1770


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

I believe it's all real due to personal experiences.

Ive seen anything from single lights in the sky flying at a slow rate and then suddenly changing course at a dramatic speed, all the way to seeing multiple lights in the sky with hundreds of accounts the next day all claiming to see the same thing. Could be the government, might not be. It is hard to debunk what I saw because I clearly know it is not a plane in the sky, or anything known to be man made. And plus like everyone else has said, our galaxy alone is friggin huge... Would be quick for a person to say there is no life besides us because we really don't know that. And yes I also believe we have been visited by these beings since my sightings where always.. well here on Earth. But yea I have seen hundreds of unexplained lights in the sky, especially when I was truck driving some of the West Coast. My most memorable experience when trucking would be the time I was in Salt Lake City Utah and while driving south after dusk, yellow, blue, red lights appeared one by one in the sky ahead of me. I woke up my mentor at the time and we sat their in amazement watching the lights. The next day my mentor heard on the news of reports of strange lights in the sky above Salt Lake City. It was a pretty neat experience and I wont be forgetting it.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

It's a case in point. There were people who saw the very same lights and have offered more reasonable explanations as to their origin, but the article chooses to focus on the beliefs of those who want - yes want - these lights to be alien space craft, rather than finding out what they really were. The reason being is that hot air balloons etc etc don't make for very interesting news. 

Other than wishful thinking and a lack of imagination (or an overactive one) there really is no reason to jump to such an outlandish conclusion.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

There's no doubt that UFO's exist..and yeah I believe in Aliens...


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I believe in the possible existence of life on other planets; however, I don't believe that UFO accounts are really tiny gray men with large craniums flying around in saucers, and I don't believe anyone has ever been abducted. Except for me. I try not to relive the moment, and how dare you for bringing it up. Though, admittedly, the probing was a lot of fun.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Just remember not very long ago we used to think that the Earth was the center of the universe and it was flat. With time and technology we learned that this was not the case. I think it will be the same scenario in the future. We just aren't there yet with technology, but in do time, I'm sure we will get there and answer that question.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

I think it was the Bad Astronomer who pointed out that with so many professional and amateur astronomers looking up into the sky each night you'd think, if there were aliens visiting us, someone would have some credible evidence beyond a doubt. But there isn't.

Now, aliens visiting us is a separate question from whether there is other life elsewhere. I dunno, probably..the universe is incredibly large. Intelligent life is another question, isn't it? Are we the first? Is intelligent life so rare that the only species capable of communicating with us is so far away that we will never be able to communicate? Maybe we haven't been looking long enough or in the correct way. Maybe intelligent life is destined for extinction and that is why we haven't heard from anyone.


----------



## trey (Nov 26, 2007)

I believe there's got to be life on other planets, but I don't think they've been to earth. Of course that's just an assumption based off of the knowledge we have ourselves. According to our own calculations, it would take many many years to travel to earth. There's likely methods of travel which we've yet to discover though.

Whenever I think about this subject I always have to remind myself that if evolutionists are correct, humans are a relatively new species. If the earth is ~4.5billion years old, and the universe is ~13.75billion years old, that's a long time for the planet to have formed. Who's to say we were the first? 

If humans as a species are only roughly 200,000 years old, there could be life out there that was at our current level of knowledge/technology nearly 2 million years ago, or even close to a billion years ago... who knows! Again, if the evolutionists are correct, the only reason we evolved the way we did was because of the freak chance of the asteroid impact wiping out the dinosaurs. We'd be two times lucky, between that and earth's capability of fostering life. Any life out there likely wouldn't have evolved like we did because our situation is such a freakfest in the numbers.


----------



## aviator99 (Nov 23, 2006)

I think its totally possible that UFO's may actually be humans from the future - this sounds pretty radical, I know. Einstein said worm holes are possible, and with that, time travel is possible also. We've created extremely small miniature wormholes here on earth in scientific testing. A wormhole is a shortcut through space and time. Problem is, say we were able to create one and leave it open for a period of time for us to travel through - you dont know whats on the other side. You may travel 50 trillion miles away to a future 50000 years away and end up on the surface of some sun in Galaxy Xenon. But, assume you're more technologically advanced than that, and you know where you're going, or where you want to go.

If its possible to travel through time - who's to say that these UFO's are not aircraft from a future "Earth"? From the year 5000 or so? Its the year 5000 and they've figured out how to travel in time, how to create wormholes and travel through any part of space and time. If you can do that - you can go back in history. The "grandfather" theory suggests that you cant really change history, however. Perhaps this is why these UFO's or whomever do not interact with us. Why they stay out of the "spotlight". Because they cant interact to a degree - they cant change what the future holds. You cant change what you become in the future. If all of that is true - this also means that everything is pre-planned, your life, your outcome, and your death. If thats also true, and you can travel into the past, then maybe we're all a time stamp through space, and on Earth. Maybe we're just living through a time period. Perhaps we may be living in 2008 right now, and there could be people living in another dimension or realm, in the year 1500, 1800, 3200, 2080, etc.

Keep in mind also, 60 seconds in a minute, 60 minutes in an hour, 24 hours a day, 365 days a year, 10 years in 1 decade, is all Earth Time. Time is a fixation of gravity. On Earth's Moon, your watch would tick slightly faster than it would on earth. Even GPS satellites in space orbiting 120 miles above earth have this adjustment implemented in their internal clocks. The farther you move from a source of gravity, the faster time increases. The less gravity you have, the faster a clock ticks. Moreover, the more gravity you have, the slower time moves. You wouldn't notice this though. Its not like our bodies would speed up or slow down. However, if Earth was half the gravity it is, you would have 30 seconds in a minute, 30 minutes in an hour, 12 hour days, and a 183-day year. Interesting stuff ehh?

Its also interesting to note that, if we were on Earth with 9.8ms gravity, versus Planet Y with 19.6m/s gravity, if you on Earth called a person on Planet Y on the phone, the person on planet Y would hear your voice in slow motion (half the speed of what you really sound like). When you respond, the person on Earth would hear you sounding like a fast-talking chipmunk.

Interesting stuff, heres an article if anyone is more curious: http://www.perimeterinstitute.ca/Outrea ... low_Time?/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wormhole

Best way to think of it is, what if someone developed a spaceship right now - in 2008, that could defy gravity, and we had the knowledge and technology to create a large enough wormhole, and set a destination in time and space to where we wanted to go? We do so, and we fly in our spaceship to the year 1600, and fly over England and such. The people in England gaze into the sky in amazement of this flying object, never before seen. Maybe this is whats happening to us now? Maybe a future in the year 3000, has done such, and these people have decided " Lets go to May 7th 2008, and fly over -this- ancient area once known as the USA ". They do so, and as they cruise in their ships above Texas or wherever, and us people, here in time, today in 2008, look into the sky and only wonder "What is that?". As they fly above texas - they cant intercommunicate with people, they cant change history, they cant identify themselves. For to do so, would change history, and if you're from the year 3000, you cant change what circumstances, steps, outcomes, etc. brought you to existance and fruition in 3000.

Maybe they're just on vacation, sightseeing tour of ancient 2008 times, laughing at how incompetent we were back in those ancient days. "Stupid cavemen-like people in 2008 building these dummy machines." You look back at a 20 year old computer now and think "what a piece of crap". Imagine looking back a thousand years at a computer, car, house, airplane, etc. "What a piece of crap" would be one major understatement :lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Interesting theory...


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Mc Borg said:


> Interesting theory...


I agree. aviator99, that must be one of the most interesting UFO theories I've ever heard.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

That theory kind of reminds me of that star trek tng episode where they go to a planet that was like ours in the 17 or 1800's. They observe them and how they lived, but aren't seen because they use cloaking. Maybe that's what they are doing. Observering our primitive race and abducting people for experiments, kind of like what we do with animals when we want to study them.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I always see things in the sky, and think, "i do not know what that is. buzz. whir. It is undentified to my synapse." So yeah, ufos exist.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

What if faster than light / warping of space time isnt actually possible, and yes there ARE other lifeforms out there, but they havent got ships? We always seem to presume theyve got ships just cos they must exist.

No warping, No ships, no visitors.

Next theory: What if we are simply the most accelerated lifeforms in this universe? And the rest of them are still at monkey / dinosaur stage? SOMEONE has to get the most evolved planet - why not ours?

Another theory: Modern cosmology and quantum mechanics states that parallel dimensions, and other universes, MUST exist, and that they can be intertwined with our own. Those universes may exist in 2,3, 4 ... up to 11 dimensions. Imagine this:

A being exists in a 2 dimensional world. As an example, get some paper and draw a smiley face on it. Give or take a few micrometers, that face exists only in the plane of the piece of paper on your desk. You are a being in a 3 dimensional world. Pick up the paper, and turn that paper on edge so you look only at the thin, thin edge of the paper. You can no longer see the smiley face - to you in a 3D world, it does not appear.

This may sound dumb but its the basis of theory for parallel universes. If we are intertwined with an other-dimensioned universe than out own, its possible they are right next to us and we cannot see them.

ANOTHER THEORY: We know the minerlogic, thermal and elemental requirements for life on earth. What if OTHER elements - such as local gravitational effects, warping of space time and so on, ONLY EXIST IN A LIFE SUPPORTING WAY in this part of our universe? We may look through our telescopes and see planets that seem to be the same size, in similar solar sustem to our own, but their could be local gravitational or electromagnetic effects that we have no idea about operating there - that our current instruments are not yet able to see. Again we are thinking in terms of our own dimensions, our own experience - and missing the bigger story.

Read some quantum, or maybe some inflation theory. Its nerdy but cool.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think I saw the three white triangle light one with a red light in the center. :lol


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> I think I saw the three white triangle light one with a red light in the center. :lol


That was a rail crossing

Stay off the Coors Extra Gold


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I went with "Not Real - I'll Believe it if I see it". I should note though that even if I saw something I couldn't explain, I wouldn't respond, "I don't understand what that was, so therefore it was a species of galaxy-travelling beings who like to spend their time flying around the Earth skies." :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

There are other dimesions among us and in other universes. For sure. Dimensions and levels among the dimensions/planes.

Yes I believe in parallel universes too.

There is a lot more than what meets the eye among us. 

The most real things on this planet are the things you can't see with the naked eye. Our soul/spirit, love, other people's spirits, other dimensions, guides, angels........lots of stuff. 

wheeeeeee.
good times.

I love talking about the stuff I believe in because I don't get to talk about it much without being judged or ridiculed for how I think or believe things to be.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

But you are a sexy alien space chick from planet Bodice, so you would know these things to be true.

Cheat


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm from Andromeda! The planet name isn't Bodice though, lol. :b 

I'm happy to share my knowledge with you all. :yes


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Living proof of aliens > ops :x


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> I'm from Andromeda! The planet name isn't Bodice though, lol. :b
> 
> I'm happy to share my knowledge with you all. :yes


Welcome to our planet, Earth, and our Galaxy - the Milky Way 

As a welcome gesture I would like to show you a traditional earth custom as a token of friendhsip.

Please remove your clothes and occupy booth 1.

Thank you

Ross


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

batman can said:


> Living proof of aliens > ops :x


Yeh WTF iS going with those emoticons???


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow that sounds like an interesting way to greet ones from other planets. :b


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Correct

Please dont speak during the custom

Its considered rude

And please can you move that laser gun


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LOL! NO my laser gun stays with me at all times! Don't worry though it shouldn't get in the way of whatever this custom is. It always comes in handy for all kinds of things. So, no, I will never put it away. And I refuse to not talk. I may need to give orders.

Gotta protect myself and stuff.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

ok

but can you point it somewhere else?

Or switch it to "tickle"? Right now its on 'singe'


----------



## 4v0id4n7 (Jan 17, 2008)

last three.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I assume that in the vastness of the universe, humans on earth aren't some special one of a kind creation (despite what some holy books may claim). It seems perfectly reasonable to me that intelligent life may well exist elsewhere.

Despite that, I don't believe in aliens (other than the the sort that sneak across the US border). I think crop circles are an elaborate hoax. I don't buy the idea that there is a government cover-up of an alien landing in Roswell, nor any similar conspiracy theory.

Even if intelligent life exists, it would still have to figure out how to travel light years which strikes me as a quite a challenge. If aliens exist why would they even be interested in us? If you could build a spacecraft advanced enough to travel the universe, are you really going to bother watching the mindless ants that humans would be to you?


----------



## MisterJ25 (Nov 5, 2009)

I think it is funny that I give fanatics that believe in the bible and koran crap, but I believe in aliens and that is just as stupid. There is some good first hand accounts and photos, but you never know. It could all be a load of BS. I do believe in them though. I think that they might have had a role to play in our evolution, who knows, but I am not so arrogant to think we are alone in the universe, because if we are the smartest species in the universe, an asteroid just needs to hit Earth and put us all out of our misery. Because humanity is f'd in the head if you ask me. And that's all I have to say about that.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Seamus the Leprechaun was abducted by aliens once. So they must be real.

He said it was fine, they're a friendly bunch, PLUS he got to have tea and biscuits with ET!! (i'll post up the pics later)


----------



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

I believe there is some sort of life out there, but not necessarily little, green men who visit the earth. The universe is too vast for there not to at least other organisms.


----------



## neurotic1 (May 17, 2009)

I bring you peas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't believe we've had aliens land on our worthless hunk of rock but with the size of the universe I do believe we can't be the only life in it.


----------



## NotRealName (Feb 28, 2010)

UltraShy said:


> I assume that in the vastness of the universe, humans on earth aren't some special one of a kind creation (despite what some holy books may claim). It seems perfectly reasonable to me that intelligent life may well exist elsewhere.
> 
> Despite that, I don't believe in aliens *(other than the the sort that sneak across the US border)*. I think crop circles are an elaborate hoax. I don't buy the idea that there is a government cover-up of an alien landing in Roswell, nor any similar conspiracy theory.
> 
> Even if intelligent life exists, it would still have to figure out how to travel light years which strikes me as a quite a challenge. If aliens exist why would they even be interested in us? If you could build a spacecraft advanced enough to travel the universe, are you really going to bother watching the mindless ants that humans would be to you?


Because there not humans?

Anyway, most likely there is life out there. Somewhere, the universe is far to big for us being the only lifeforms.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> Seamus the Leprechaun was abducted by aliens once. So they must be real.
> 
> He said it was fine, they're a friendly bunch, PLUS he got to have tea and biscuits with ET!! (i'll post up the pics later)


Are you sure he just got tea and biscuits and wasn't drugged? I heard those aliens have a mean anal probe, I think Seamus may be a little TOO happy. I'd be suspicious.



NotRealName said:


> Because there not humans?
> 
> Anyway, most likely there is life out there. Somewhere, the universe is far to big for us being the only lifeforms.


Good sir, I concur.

I believe in interventionist evolutionism (ie. all our holy books and gods from Odin to Brahma were in fact alien species that visited us). This is also a concept from Stargate, if anyone has ever seen that show.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

9 people believe they're an alien? Whaaa? Maybe they're joking...I understand feeling like one, not being one.
I voted for 'I'll believe it when I see it', a lot of stories, false memories, fraudelent cases and no actual proof of anything visiting this planet.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

It's really hard to say, considering the size of the universe is practically infinite. It would be odd to think that the planet earth which is about the size of a grain of sand in relation to the universe would be the only planet with any sentient life, so I believe there is a possibilty of sentient life in other places in the universe possibly in places so far away from earth that we'd never know.


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

counterfeit self said:


> I believe in interventionist evolutionism (ie. all our holy books and gods from Odin to Brahma were in fact alien species that visited us). This is also a concept from Stargate, if anyone has ever seen that show.


This concept was done on the original Star Trek, with Greek Mythology.


----------



## plastics (Apr 11, 2010)

There is to much we don't know about other planets and the universe to say nothing out there exists. I'm pretty sure I witnessed a UFO while in the backseat of a car looking out the window one time, it wasn't a helicopter or an airplane or a bird or superman..so I call it a UFO.

I'm 99% sure I have heard a ghost or ghosts, I was also with a friend that heard it during that time. Before that I believed in ghosts but after that I'm about 99% sure there are ghosts out there. It was a very strange experience, maybe it was just another dimension or something haha I don't know but I heard ****. I thought I saw 1 once too, but I really can't be sure about that time.


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

UFOs are real. :b But most UFO sightings can be plausibly explained away as being simple cases of misidentification of natural phenomena, regular aircraft seen from an unusual angle, or things like top secret stealth aircraft and unmanned aerial vehicles.

If I recall correctly, the F117 Nighthawk stealth aircraft was in the skies for almost a decade before it was officially acknowledged by the US government. The B2 Spirit bomber was probably also flying for quite a while before anybody knew about it. Apparently the "black triangle" or boomerang shape is a common type of UFO sighting, and it if you do a google search for what those two aircraft look like, it won't be much of a stretch to attribute a lot of UFO sightings to them.  These days the top secret military aircraft look like they could be alien spacecraft, especially the unmanned drones. Check out "BAE Taranis" for example, which is likely to cause quite a few British people to alert the police about the alien invasion. :wink

As for the existence of aliens somewhere in the universe, I tend to think that the universe is too big and varied for our planet to be the only place where life has evolved. So I'm leaning towards aliens existing in some form, but I have no idea what form they would take. They might not be in a shape that we would recognise, and they might not be very interesting if it's just some bacteria-type-thing in a puddle somewhere. :|

I don't think that there's any evidence that aliens have visited us, or that they are observing us in their flying saucers, however much I would like to believe in something cool like that. I'd always thought that if aliens were here, they could hide deep in the oceans without us being aware of them. It's strange to think that water makes up the majority of the earth's surface, yet we've explored only a tiny part of the shallowest areas.

But that's just me letting my imagination run away with me. Basically I think that UFOs can be explained as being something more mundane than alien spacecraft, but I'm open to new discoveries.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

they're probably real,you never know. gov keeping it top secret if it is.
this can't be the only planet with life...


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

Aliens are known to build their space ships in saucer-like shapes. This often causes photographic evidence of UFOs to be interpreted as hub caps, frisbees, clouds, smudges on the camera lens, etc. This skepticism, however, is unwarranted as expert photographers who investigate this phenomenon are able to "clarify" and "enhance" these images in Photoshop, clearly demonstrating that they are unquestionably flying saucers.

It is also known that aliens come in two varieties: hominid and reptilian. Both are known to be potential dangers to humanity. The hominid forms have a disturbing paraphilia for rural denizens, often employing the use of anal probes. Considering that many eye-witness reports describe these encounters as incredibly brief, there is reason to believe that this "testing" has moved beyond scientific experimentation into the realm sadomasochistic sexual play. It is thought that this may be the cause for the global increase in sexually transmitted diseases.

Reptilians, however, are known to be a grave danger to the human race. They come from the lower half of the fourth dimension, allowing them to travel forward in time at an astonishing rate of one millisecond per millisecond. They also have an insatiable bloodlust which is supported by a worldwide conspiracy. According to leading UFOlogist David Icke, many current and former world leaders are Reptilians in disguise, such as George W. Bush and Queen Elizabeth.

Unfortunately, the government, run by Reptilians, has locked away any incontrovertible evidence in Area 52. After the intrepid FBI agent Fox Mulder infiltrated Area 51, the government was forced to shroud material evidence of alien contact in an even greater shroud of secrecy.

The truth is out there. Just remember to bring a tin foil hat when you look for it.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Of course they're real. Who else could be abducting all those farmers and making those crop circles?


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

There are 12 aliens here on SAS. :b


----------

